# Closed caption always on - Tivo iOS app bug



## mar2k (Sep 23, 2013)

I have the latest Tivo iOS app on my iPhone 6 and during playback Closed Captioning is on all the time - won't toggle on or off using the onscreen CC command. On a 4.7" screen its very annoying. Apparently this is an old bug as I see posts back to iOS 7 and 2012 regarding this closed captioning issue. I have tried all the suggested fixes - uninstalling other video apps, toggling subtitles on and off in Accessibility settings etc. Nothing has worked. Has anyone had this issue recently or currently ongoing and can suggest another fix.

Also of note, strangely on my iPad Mini 2, everything works normally, CC button turns captioning on and off normally with the Tivo app.


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

Did u go to your iOS setting? Go there general accessibility toggle off for caption and subtitle. TiVo use device built in caption.


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

Oops did see your last paragraph. Try shutdown device with cc off


----------



## Dinger928 (Jan 11, 2014)

I too am having this issue as of yesterday. No matter what I do, the CC button does nothing to help turn it off. I even go into the IOS accessibility section and sure enough that is off also. This only appears on one device, a ipad mini with IOS9 and the latest tivo app.

And to be frank, ever since I did this, the streaming has been poor at best. And with the CC always on, it makes it a little annoying also. I have tried uninstalling the app, resetting the ipad, then loading the app back. But the CC is still present.

Not sure where to go from here.


----------



## lschult2 (May 15, 2006)

I'm having the same issue since iOS9 upgrade and resulting TiVo app upgrade


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

lschult2 said:


> I'm having the same issue since iOS9 upgrade and resulting TiVo app upgrade


I'm having same problem ever since the ios9 upgrade, I checked the accessibly settings for CC in settings and it is off. All video apps are displaying CC.

Also my OOH streaming is horrible now even though Tivo app shows almost full bars for video streaming quality? What gives... The one time I tried to use the app OOH when my child was in the hospital and it was worthless.


----------



## beats1234 (Jul 23, 2015)

I am stuck with this, as well


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Workaround to fix issue here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10639121#post10639121


----------

